# Anyone near Tampa, Florida??



## kidchill (Feb 17, 2008)

Just looking to meet other people in my area that are interested in photography and would maybe go snap some pics, or if you just know about some cool places to go!!  I live about 40 minutes North of Tampa.  I go to school at USF, but I don't know the area all that well!!  Hit me back! CHRiS


----------



## clawery (Feb 28, 2008)

This is odd, but I grew up in Brooksville, but now live in Atlanta.  Have you found anybody to meet up with?  

Chris Lawery
Capture Integration
(404)522-7662 office
(404)234-5195 cell


----------



## kidchill (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay....I went to Lowry Park Zoo yesterday to shoot and there was at least 20people running around with DSLRs and taking pics.  I don't know that I was really interested in meeting most of them, but I KNOW YOU ARE OUT THERE!!!


----------



## mltran (Jan 29, 2009)

My name is Megan and I live in Brooksville. I am by no means a pro photographer, but I love photography. I heard that Homasassa Springs is a good place to go.


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 29, 2009)

I just moved from Brooksville/Weeki Wachee to PA not too long ago. Homassassa Springs is a nice to take some photos.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 30, 2009)

mltran said:


> My name is Megan and I live in Brooksville. I am by no means a pro photographer, but I love photography. I heard that Homasassa Springs is a good place to go.


 

If you guys plan a trip to Homasassa Springs, I'd like to join in on that, its only about 2 hours from me.


----------



## cnote2k4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just to dig up an old thread...I'm in Tampa


----------



## HallieD (May 7, 2012)

Hi- Clearwater here!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 7, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## fiddyrider707 (May 28, 2012)

thread looks pretty old but oh well im around daytona and does anyone know if lockwood still post


----------



## jhightowe321 (Jul 10, 2012)

Apollo beach


----------



## cnote2k4 (Feb 26, 2013)

May as well revive the thread again...Tampa


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm I'm south florida, but moving to Orlando soon...not to far away.


----------



## KirkS (Apr 14, 2013)

St Petersburg here....


----------

